# Samsung unveils Galaxy Note 2, Android Camera and first Windows 8 Phone



## ajaymailed (Aug 29, 2012)

*Samsung unveils Galaxy Note 2  and first Windows 8 Smartphone*

*Samsung Galaxy Note II unveiled: 5.5-inch HD Super AMOLED display, Android Jelly Bean and more S Pen functionality *

Samsung Galaxy Note II unveiled: 5.5-inch HD Super AMOLED display, Android Jelly Bean and more S Pen functionality -- Engadget


> While we can't say it was a shock, Samsung's latest superphone has arrived -- and it's got a new stylus. The Galaxy Note II pushes the screen frontier to 5.5 inches wide, with another HD Super AMOLED display, this time at 1,280 x 720. Despite that expansion the phone is a mere 9.4mm thick, while it now houses a larger capacity (faster charging) 3,100mAh battery and a quad-core Exynos processor clocked at 1.6GHz. As the Galaxy Note was to the Galaxy S II, so the Note II takes some design riffs from the Galaxy S III, with the same rounded edges, glossy finish and extra software piled atop its Android base. There's also Samsung's reliable 8-megapixel camera sensor on the back, capable of 1080p video-recording.
> 
> The great news is that the Galaxy Note II will be launching on Jelly Bean -- no laborious waiting for those over-the-air updates for Google's very latest. Software additions are understandably heavily weighted towards the phablet's S Pen advances. The stylus itself now has a rubber nib, which Samsung reckons will offer an experience closer to pen and paper. User can add "Quick Commands" to their stylus gestures, while "Air View" allows you to peruse galleries and folders by floating the stylus just above the screen. Samsung's also added an Easy Clip ability to crop and share from anything beaming out from the Note II's 16:9 screen. Stylus functionality has been gifted to the calendar (S Planner) and the native email app, while the S Pen itself will now notify your phone if it's left behind. The device will launch in Titanium Grey and Marble White, arriving internationally before the end of the year. We've just managed to handle both the Galaxy Note II and that reformed stylus -- check out our hands-on here.




Specs
Samsung Galaxy Note II N7100 - Full phone specifications


> *Display *Super AMOLED capacitive touchscreen, 16M colors, 1280 X 720
> *Size 	*   5.5 inches
> *Chipset* Exynos 4412 Quad
> *RAM *  2 GB
> *Battery* 3100 mAH



Hands On With the Samsung Galaxy Note II | News & Opinion | PCMag.com


> Samsung has unveiled the Galaxy Note II phablet, a significantly improved Android device that straddles the line between phone and tablet even more tightly than before. It's coming to the U.S. before the end of the year, Samsung confirmed.
> 
> The original Galaxy Note was a beautifully crafted, powerful device that initially struck us as simply too large for general use as a phone. It turns out that's just fine with over 10 million people to date, in a world where voice calls are quickly losing their luster in favor of messaging and social networks, and where having a huge, roomy screen pays dividends in productivity throughout the day.
> 
> ...




*Samsung Announces First Windows Phone 8 Smartphone, Ativ S*
Samsung Announces First Windows Phone 8 Smartphone, Ativ S | News & Opinion | PCMag.com



> Windows Phone 8 is here. Samsung today announced the Ativ S, the world's first Windows Phone 8 smartphone, thus beating even Microsoft's key partner Nokia to the punch.
> 
> Unveiled tonight at a "Samsung Unpacked" event at the IFA trade show in Berlin, the Ativ S is part of an entire Ativ Windows 8 product line from Samsung, including two convertible Windows 8 tablets and a Windows RT tablet, the Samsung Ativ Tab.
> 
> ...


I am surprised this new windows phone, where is Nokia? specs are impressive, sounds like a regular high end android phone, SD Card slot, dual core proc, 4.8 inch display.  if they can get few lacs of apps , what else Microsoft need.


----------



## pratyush997 (Aug 30, 2012)

when droid is rocking on quad cores  wp entered dual cores..


----------



## funskar (Aug 30, 2012)

pratyush997 said:


> when droid is rocking on quad cores  wp entered dual cores..



Bro u don't need quad cores to rock.. 
And wp runs smooth on single core.
Just there were too many limitations on wp7.


----------



## pratyush997 (Aug 30, 2012)

^ i prefer droid cuz it got that faqin CFWs to experiment but wp is locked

^ i prefer droid cuz it got that faqin CFWs to experiment but wp is locked


----------



## mitraark (Aug 30, 2012)

Any chance price of Galaxy Note will drop significantly  now ?


----------



## rider (Aug 30, 2012)

mitraark said:


> Any chance price of Galaxy Note will drop significantly  now ?



Might be, it few days ago it was of around 28k on HS18



pratyush997 said:


> when droid is rocking on quad cores  wp entered dual cores..



haha, you see only paper specs bro, think practically. Snapdragon's new dual core krait processor's are even better than quad core in performance.


----------



## reniarahim1 (Aug 30, 2012)

is samsung concentrating more on wp8 phones now as they are facing patent problems with android phones? they have announced wp8 phone before nokia which was not expected.



ajaymailed said:


> *Samsung Galaxy Note II unveiled: 5.5-inch HD Super AMOLED display, Android Jelly Bean and more S Pen functionality *
> 
> Samsung Galaxy Note II unveiled: 5.5-inch HD Super AMOLED display, Android Jelly Bean and more S Pen functionality -- Engadget
> 
> ...



Nokia is supposed to reveal the wp8 phone (probably a tablet too) on sept 5th. This was a surprise from samsung actually.


----------



## abhidev (Aug 30, 2012)

Samsung win 8 shouldn't be priced more than 25k...


----------



## pratyush997 (Aug 30, 2012)

@rider ..yeah....

@rider ..yeah....


----------



## ajaymailed (Aug 30, 2012)

abhidev said:


> Samsung win 8 shouldn't be priced more than 25k...


ghee and sugar in your mouth. But looking at specs, it pretty difficult for them to price it at 25K. Initial price should be more than 30K, may drop below 30K later like any other Android dual cores



> is samsung concentrating more on wp8 phones now as they are facing patent problems with android phones? they have announced wp8 phone before nokia which was not expected.


Its now good for Sammy to diversify, may be they will continue development of Bada OS too who knows. But i am expecting Nokias Winphone to have more features as they are primary partner, still specs like 4.8 inch Super AMOLED, 720 HD Display, 8 MP Cam, Dual Core Proc will definitely give good competition for Nokia. Samsung will probably drag Nokia into price war if they are really serious about it. Hope Samsung, Nokia & HTC release some good budget, mid range and high end Windows 8 Phone.


----------



## MetalheadGautham (Aug 30, 2012)

Asking for the same features (CPU, 3G and Stylus in particular), albeit a bigger (5000 mAH) battery in a Galaxy Tab under 20k shouldn't be too hard eh ?


----------



## ajaymailed (Aug 30, 2012)

guess what, Ativ S has aluminium construction instead of the cheap plastic feel of galaxy phones.
Samsung ATIV S Might Convince You to Switch to Windows Phone 8 | TechnoBuffalo
*s8.postimage.org/kza34ky1x/samsung_ativ_s_back_640x426.jpg
*s15.postimage.org/sii879u2z/samsung_ativ_s_in_hand_640x426.jpg
source: Samsung ATIV S Might Convince You to Switch to Windows Phone 8 | TechnoBuffalo


> At long last, Samsung is ditching its love-affair with tawdry plastic and instead opting for a brushed aluminum chassis. Measuring in at just 8.7mm, the device will sport a 4.8-inch HD Super AMOLED display (Gorilla Glass 2), 1.5GHz dual-core processor, 1GB RAM, 8-megapixel rear cam (1.9-megapixel front) and 16GB or 32GB options. Additionally, both will have slots for microSD expandable storage, and come with a 2300mAh batter. Samsung just checked off some “Must Need” features for smartphone 101.
> According to WindowsTeamBlog, the ATIV S feels “impressive.” Not too big, very thin, and ergonomic in the hand — perhaps, at least to my eyes, one of the best designed Samsung devices ever. Combine the handset’s looks with the luster of Windows Phone 8, and I’d say the company has a genuine competitor on its hands, not just in the WP stratosphere, but against Android and iOS. This is the stuff Windows Phone needs to make a push into the mainstream.
> 
> “The ATIV S is flat-out beautiful, and it has the guts to match,” WindowsTeamBlog wrote. Yep, sounds about right judging from the photos. All we know is that the device is “coming this year.” What I really want to interpret that to say, “Immediately.”



unlike previous gen winphones, this one sounds like it has all the restrictions removed on memory, processor, SD Card slot etc. Combine that with a huge 4.8 inch AMOLED HD Display and  a 2300 mAH battery, it will be gr8. 
Samsung seems to have gone all the way with Windows 8, releasing a high end smartphone, Intel Core i5,  Atom powered 10 inch plus Tablets and also a ARM powered Windows RT Tablet.


Ativ Smart PC Tablet
*www.phonearena.com/news/Samsung-li...TIV-Smart-PC-Pro-Windows-8-tablets_id33880#6-
*Display*: 11.6 inch LCD
*Resolution*: 1920X1080
*CPU*: Core i5
*RAM*: 4 GB
*Storage*: 256 GB SSD


----------



## abhidev (Aug 31, 2012)

Samsung Ativ looks good....


----------

